# Direct Chamber Loading issue on Beretta PX4 Storm .40 S&W



## scampbell (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey folks,

My name is Scott from VA and this is sort of my intro post as well as a question about an issue I am having. I purchased a brand new Beretta PX4 .40 today, and the gun operates normally except when I try to load a single round into the chamber with no clip inserted. When I load the round and release the slide, the slide stops about 1/4" short of being fully seated, and I cannot seem to figure out why. I had a .45 PX4 in the past and I cannot remember if it behaved this way or not, so I figured someone on here might be able to provide some insight. The pistol chambers a round correctly if I insert the mag with the slide back and then release it, or if I insert the mag and then cycle the slide back and forth once, its just when the mag isnt inserted that it does not load properly, so I don't think it is an ammo issue. 

Thanks for the help

Scott


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Most semi autos are not made to be loaded this way. Put one round in mag and load from mag. Trying to load like you are may damage the extractor.


----------



## scampbell (Jan 27, 2012)

right you are sir...i just cant figure out why they have instructions for it in the manual....doesnt make any sense to me but at least now i know.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The PX4's have a very healthy spring and extractor, more so when brand new, and yes, this is not recommended as it may damage and/or wear out the extractor prematurely. Try sling-shoting the slide to give it as much force as possible for the extractor to ride over the rim casing, but why you would want to do this i don't know, but for maybe being confident in an emergency situation where you may have a damaged or lost magazine, no backups, and need to load in a round one at a time. My manual likewise says you can directly load a round in the chamber, but i choose not to monkey around doing that as it sounds like a good way to get yourself an accidental discharge if you're not careful as well as a damaged extractor. If i had to do it in an emergency, rest assured I'd sling shot that baby home as opposed to the slide release, but as your spring and extractor wear a little there should be no problems doing it either way.


----------

